
Even tech workers can’t afford to buy homes in San Francisco - roemance
https://www.recode.net/2019/3/19/18256378/tech-worker-afford-buy-homes-san-francisco-facebook-google-uber-lyft-housing-crisis-programmers
======
just_myles
I don't know about you guys, but I don't want to live on company property.

~~~
angmarsbane
Bit reminiscent of the mining “company towns” of the 1800s.

~~~
just_myles
Agreed. I see a lot of it mirroring that industry.

